# Tool



## Heckill (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello,

Most of my teen years were spent exploring heavy metal music, and I have noticed (I could be wrong) a strong classical influence in many of the bands and musicians I enjoy listening to.

One that stands out is the American band, Tool. They are by far the most innovative and interesting band I have come across, and I am curious to know what classical music listeners think about it. Their use of odd time signatures is particularly appealing to me. Listen to some of these songs if you have the patience 











:devil:


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

I like them, but my fav is Aenima. I wouldn't say they're very classically influenced though...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I always just saw them as what happens when 90s altrockers discover King Crimson and Bill Hicks


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'm with niv,...I love Tool and A Perfect Circle and just about anything Maynard...don't see the classical, though.


----------



## Heckill (Jul 30, 2013)

I suppose not. I don't yet have a good ear for spotting classical influences in other styles of music. I think it's only because they are so far removed from the mainstream that I had this thought. Still, their time signature games are something for future composers to think about, if it has not already been done before (in classical music). Everything I have heard so far seems to be written either in 3/4 or 4/4 time.

If you know a classical composer(s) who likes to use schisms in their music, I would love to hear them.

Thanks!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Heckill said:


> They are by far the most innovative and interesting band I have come across,


explore some more.

if you're looking for "classical" sounding check out Euro metal.

Maynard sounds constipated to me.

Tool = NIN gone metal


----------



## niv (Apr 9, 2013)

"classical" is a broad label though. I would say for example Yes are classically inspired but in their structures, not in their sound. Nightwish might "sound" classical but it's structures are pop/rock/metal.


----------



## Heckill (Jul 30, 2013)

deggial said:


> if you're looking for "classical" sounding check out Euro metal.


I have explored the whole Euro metal scene, and I get the classical influence there.

What I meant was, I'm wondering if there are composers of classical music who like to mess around with time signatures.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Heckill said:


> I have explored the whole Euro metal scene, and I get the classical influence there.
> 
> What I meant was, I'm wondering if there are composers of classical music who like to mess around with time signatures.


Pretty much every composer in the 20th and 21st century messes around with time signatures quite a bit.

Stravinsky and Bartok are probably two that are the most notable out of the more accessible ones.

Some composers, like Brian Ferneyhough, mess around with time signitures to almost ridiculous degrees, but some of it ends up sounding pretty cool:


----------

